# Looking for job search contacts when holidaying in Canada b/w 6/06/09-19/6/09



## Mike G (May 26, 2009)

*Looking for job search contacts when holidaying in Canada b/w 6/06/09 to 19/6/09*

Hi Everybody,

My wife and I are considering a move to Canada purely based on how great we have heard the people, country and lifestyle are. This is quite unusual as we have never visited to Canada!!!!! So our first move has been to fly over - landing on Saturday 6th June in Toronto.
We were kind of hoping that some Expats or Canadians would give us some pointers on job searching and where to go and what to do to get a true feeling for the people and lifestyle. 

Work life will be key for us, so we are particularly interested in advice that anybody can offer an IT Developer and a Production Manufacturing Manager. We would welcome a chat /contacts to anybody who can offer help/ advice when we are in Canada. We will be in Toronto 6th, 7th, 18th, 19th / Montereal 9th, 10th / Quebec 12th ,13th / Ottowa 14th, 15th.

Best regards, Mike


----------



## louiseg (Nov 17, 2007)

Hi Mike welcome to the forum. Sorry but we are the other side of Canada in Alberta, so not able to help with a local contact.
It sounds like you are both senior managmnet porfessionals. Have you used Linked In at all to network? Its a great resource in addition to this forum, as a way to find the rigth connections.
Anyone out there in the Toronto area can give Mike some help?


----------



## ottou (Mar 7, 2009)

Hi Mike,

I'm in Burlington, west of Toronto
Hope your trips going well....I'm interested in finding out the type of production manufacturing experience...?


----------

